
In Silicon Valley, Meditation Is No Fad. It Could Make Your Career - ca98am79
http://www.wired.com/2013/06/meditation-mindfulness-silicon-valley/
======
DarkTree
It seems like many personal activities, such as meditation, exercising,
cooking, and reading, share similar benefits.

They all claim to improve your life and mental happiness and it makes me
wonder if those benefits don't stem from the actual activity, but from the
common denominator. That common denominator is that you are taking control in
your life, and setting aside time to improve yourself. What if that fact
itself is what creates these mental benefits, and not the actual activity?

With that being said, I do participate in all of those activities and love
them each for their own reason. Although, every one of them place you in the
moment and drown out that loud stream of daily thoughts, which is the ultimate
benefit.

